# Yeti Serial number



## mojo (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a Durango made FRO and can't find serial number. It's not on the BB shell. Can someone tell me where to look? Also, can I tell what year it is by the serial number?


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

got the same problem with a pro fro , no number to be found anywhere

its supposed to be on the dropout / chainstay area ??

also told the paint was a bit thick on these frames , thats why they disappear


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

They should be on the BB. Might be under the thick powder coat. I've not heard of them stamped anywhere else.

Yeti serial numbers are records weren't the best if I understand correctly...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

mojo said:


> I have a Durango made FRO and can't find serial number. It's not on the BB shell. Can someone tell me where to look? Also, can I tell what year it is by the serial number?


Try shining a flashlight at the bottom bracket and the outsides of the rear dropouts. On my Cali made FRO the serial number is on the bb and on my Durango made Pro FRO it is on the non-drive side dropout.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

My Yeti Road Project has it on the dropout. Sometimes the finish filled in the numbers a good bit. I think that my ARC has it on the bottom bracket, however. Both frames are Durango made.


----------

